#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-20
<Fanen> bjr
<Neo31> bjr Fanen
<fellag> plop xD
<fellag> yo Neo31
<fellag> dis , tu me conseille la 11.04 pour un vieux pc portable ou pas ?
<Neo31> hey fellag
<fellag> 512ram / proc centrino 1.7 ghz
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> je te conseil LXDE ;)
<Neo31> 32 bit
<fellag> LXDE c le bureau ça pas la ubuntu
<Neo31> et essaye d'activer compiz-fusion avec cairo-dock ou un autre dock, ca peut bien marcher ;) pas de garantie (unless u desable graphics effects)
<fellag> moi je parle en tant qu'OS
<fellag> je résume
<Neo31> je vois pas ou est le probleme? en tt K g pas essayer la 11.04 moi
<Neo31> je ss encore sur la 10.04
<fellag> j'install ubuntu sans unity ni gnome et je met en place LXDE ? ou bien y a une version dispo direct avec lxde ?
<Neo31> y en a une version direct
<Neo31> Lubuntu
<Neo31> sinon tu peut installer avec gnome et unity puis tu ajoute LXDE
<Neo31> tu aura besoin de qq packages gnome peut etre
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> vasy avec lxde :)
<Neo31> http://lubuntu.net/
<Neo31> get Lubuntu ;)
<fellag> yép big thanks :D
<fellag> mm si j'ai commencé la download de ubuntu normal u_u
<fellag> mais bon avec le débit matinale
<fellag> ya de la chance pour que ça coince pas xD
<Neo31> some details here : http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1104-released
<Neo31> si t'as des problemes de connexion essaye avec torrent ;)
<fellag> nn au contraire
<fellag> je download a 450 kB/s O__o !
<fellag> c bizarre d'hab ça depasse jamais les 420/400
<fellag> y a quelqu'un ici ?
<Neo31> yo fellag
<fellag> yo Neo31
<fellag> je viens tout just d'installé ubuntu 11.04 avec mise a jour en-ligne ( ou un truc du genre :/ )
<fellag> je démarre en mode "sans effet graphique"
<fellag>  le problème c'est que le ventilo n'arrête pas de tourné depuis le démarragee
<fellag>  et j'ai peur que ça fini par cracké :S
<fellag> c'est normal que ça n'arrête pas de tourné ? ( en maximum , d'habitude ça fait pas tout se bruit sauf quand y a quelque chose qui bouffe trop de ressouce )
<Neo31> 9iss el temperature
<Neo31> utilise sensors
<Neo31> y a un package esmou lm-sensors 7aja ki hakka
<Neo31> tu doit l'installer
<Neo31> puis tu execute
<Neo31> sensors-detect
<Neo31> tu repond par entree a toutes les questions sauf la derniere (pour enregistrer la config)
<Neo31> apres ca tu pourra executer
<Neo31> watch -n 2 sensors
<Neo31> pour verifier la temperature
<Neo31> ah g oublier une chose, sensors-detect doit etre execute avec sudo
<Neo31> (je c pas s'il y a des outils graphiques pour faire sinon
<Neo31> une derniere chose fellag
<Neo31> t'as dit ke t'as fait l'upgrade
<Neo31> verifie s'il y a encore des mises a jours a faire
<fellag> dacc merci beaucoup Neo31 :)
<fellag> j'install les derniere mise a jour
<fellag> et j'attend pour installé lm-sensores
<fellag> sensors *
<fellag> j'espère tt juste qu'il cramera pas entre temps xD
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> pas de koi
<Neo31> t'as un pe de temps ?
<Neo31> fellag
<fellag> re
<fellag> désolé
<fellag> j'ai un quoi Neo31 ?
<Neo31> un pe de temps libre, walla ghatiss ?
<fellag> ah un peu x=
<fellag> oui normal
<fellag> haw ya3mél fi mise a jour donc j'ai du termps libre
<fellag> pk ?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> check pv
<fellag> ah désolé beaucoup de tabs j'ai pas vu u__u
<Neo31> je vien juste d'envoyer np :p
<Neo31> chbik de5il ba3dhik!
<fellag> tyh 5ayéf 3al kazi lé yét7ra9 u_u
<fellag> vu que mon dernier pc portable ti7ra9 y a deux semaine
<fellag> nkamél hétha mchit fiha u_u
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> kammalt exams ou pa ?
<Neo31> si kamalt exams normal 5ali ychouchit
<Neo31> :p
<fellag> yé wildi année blanche éna x)
<fellag> et le pc je travail avec ! éch min 5allih ychouchét !
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> mella fellag
<Neo31> ahla Anis
<Neo31> fellag tu vien pas a la reunion physique ?
<Neo31> Anis  koi 2 9 a propos de l'event ?
<fellag> quel réunion Neo31 ?
<Anis> salut Neo31..
<Anis> salut les rags
<Neo31> check u-tn ML fellag :)
<Anis> gars**
<Neo31> ca sera a sousse en juillet inchalah :)
<Neo31> fellag http://www.doodle.com/5a79x3z7zb8die52
<Anis> Neo31: pour l'event je doit parler avec les dirigeants du club à propos le sponsoring.. c'est presque imossible pour le moment car ils sont tous des enseignant à isetso, et ces jours là l'iset passe les examens..
<Neo31> on a deja le local Anis
<Neo31> commence par fixer le programme de la journee avant tout
<Anis> je vérifierai s'ils sont présent dans l'association cet après midi..
<Anis> ok
<Neo31> je propose d'ajouter une ou deux conf sur ubuntu
<Anis> ok, je vais voir ça..
<Neo31> ca sera la premiere chose a faire
<Neo31> en priorite
<Neo31> des ke tu fixe le programme contacte moi
<Neo31> je v essayer de voir ki peut nous preparer une bonne affiche
<Neo31> fait le le plutot possible pour qu'on puisse preparer une affiche au moins 2 semaines en avance
<Neo31> apres le reste taw netsarfou fih :)
<Neo31> madem 3andna local le reste ca sera pas un grand probleme
<Neo31> des ke tu fixe la date contacte moi pour l'equipement sonor taw nkallam didou :)
<Neo31> ahla wissem :)
<Anis> ok.. tu commence après demain les examens??
<Neo31> tnajjam t9oul, bientot
<wissem> hello Neo31  :)
<Neo31> sa roule ?
<wissem> la forme
<wissem> et toi Neo31 ?
<Neo31> diz ta5taf
<Neo31> ping Anis
<Anis> pong Neo31
<Neo31> kan tu peut me contacter avec un programme d'event bien definit?
<Anis> le plutôt possible.. concentre toi avec tes examens..
<Neo31> je ve une date
<Anis> mé tkabachich 3éd.. iddinya s5ouna :p
<Neo31> pr le programme essaye de mettre une conf Ubuntu, la conf de typo et une conf avec une relation au web ou typo (mais pas concurence)
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> la la nkabach
<Neo31> 5ater lezimna n7adhrou affiche et ca il le faut du temps aussi
<Neo31> donc o5roj mel program 5alli ncontacti chkoune yrak7ilna affiche behia
<Neo31> sinon nitghasrou feli5ir
<Neo31> alors la date Anis ?
<Anis> prochainement :p
<Neo31> date
<Anis> lundi 20 juin 2011, 13:38:07 (UTC+0100) :p
<Neo31> wa9tech yebda 3andik program 7adhir
<Anis> dés que possible :p
<Neo31> 22 c bon ?
<Anis> Neo31: ta3raf isskhana éch ta3mal fya.. alors mé tzidich 3liya :p
<Anis> Dés que j'aurai un programme je te contacterai :p
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> je te contacte demain soir pr voir ton progress :)
<Neo31> a plus
<Neo31> juste une seule chose
<Anis> Comme j'ai commencé de contacté mahdi je terminerai l'affaire.. je laisserai pas tomber :p
<Neo31> ma t5alinich ndhaya3 le9raya w no93od chedid jortik
<Anis> barra a9ra sayab sala7.. mchi 3ammar404 jéni Neo31
<Anis> :p
<Neo31> je t'es explike pk il est important d'avoir le programme le plutot possible (tnajjam tkarkar fel reste)
<Neo31> mela jarrab rou7ik 7adhar el program ema5ar taw nwarrik elli ma warehoulikch 3ammar
<Neo31> haya bye
<TrD> Salut
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<freduxBXL> bonsoir toutle onde...
<freduxBXL> oooops, ça commence bien.. Je recommence .. bonsoir tout le monde...
<crack3r> bonsoir freduxBXL :)
<sarhan> il n'y a pas de micro onde ici freduxBXL
<freduxBXL> je me présente vite.. je suis administrateur du Groupe Utilisateur Linux de Bruxelles et je m'addresse à vous, chèr(e)s collègues de Tunisie, pour essayer de dépanner des compatriotes à vous qui veulent quitter le monde de window$..
<sarhan> freduxBXL, bienvenue :)
<sarhan> c'est quoi le probleme?
<freduxBXL> Je m'occupe aussi de la Radio Universitaire de Bruxelles et nous recevons cette semaine un journaliste et responsable d'une radio de Tunis, qui ne connaissait pas linux jusqu'à aujourd'hui...
<freduxBXL> j'essaye de lui trouver des solutions pour faire de la radio libre avec des logiciels libres
<sarhan> c'est hors sujet mais c'est quoi le nom de sa radio?
<freduxBXL> ma première idée est de lui proposer de prendre contact avec des linuxiens de Tunis pour aiderla migration des ordi de Radio6
<freduxBXL> oui, désolé, je me doute que c'est hors sujet pour le salon, on peut continuer en privée pour ne pas surcharger la liste...
<sarhan> non
<freduxBXL> Organisez-vous aussi des LCP/IP sur Tunis..?
<sarhan> allez ici parlez ici
<sarhan> oui nous faisons souvent des install party
<freduxBXL> voilà, nous sommes parti pour une semaine d'échange avec quelqu'un de http://www.radio6tunis.net/
<sarhan> excusez-moi mais pouvez vous aller directement au but?
<freduxBXL> c'est une radio qui a le même ton et ouverture pour une certaine liberté de parole et d'expression que www.radiocampusbruxelles.org, Je ne connait pas son taux d'audience sur Tunis, mais nous aimerions leur trouver de l'aide sur place pour les aider à migrer leurs quelques ordi vers linux. Moi, je ne pourrai m'occuper que d'un portable pour le streaming..
<sarhan> freduxBXL, pouvez vous demander à un représentant de la radio de venir ici?
<freduxBXL> Connaissez-vous Radio 6, par hasard ? Ils n'émettent que 8h par jour pour l'instant, je crois.. Auriez-vous un peu de temps à leur consacrer, une fois qu'un de leurs responsables sur place aura pris contact avec vous....?
<sarhan> freduxBXL, non je ne connais pas la radio
<sarhan> je ne peux parler que pour moi
<sarhan> mais je pense qu'en general
<sarhan> la communauté ubuntu-tn va les aider
 * crack3r jamais entendu parler de ce radio
<sarhan> ils peuvent leurs proposer directement ca sur le mailing list d'ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> un event IP ubuntu 11.04
<freduxBXL> oui, je le leur demanderai, bien évidemment. Je cherche à créer des liens pour après cette semaine.. Merci déjà :)
<freduxBXL> leurs ordis tournent en win un peu piraté, bien évidemment.. Et l'idée de combiner radio libre et logiciel libre est déjà bien passée..
<sarhan> comme je vous l'ai dis il faudra proposer l'event sur la liste de difussion et après les membres de la communauté qui voudront participer se présentront
<sarhan> il faut envoyer le mail à ubuntu-tn@lists.ubuntu.com
<sarhan> et pour s'inscrire il faut aller ici https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<freduxBXL> vous parliez plus haut qu'un de leur représentant passe ici.. Où ? Vous avez un local à Tunis pour les LCP/IP ou rencontrer des membres du GUL de Tunis..? Je n'ai pas cherché plus loin sur votre site dès que je vu le salon irc pour m'entretenir avec vous..
<sarhan> je parlait du canal irc
<sarhan> ubuntu-tn n'a aucun local du moins pour le moment
<sarhan> pour les LCP/IP c'est les membres qui se déplacent
<freduxBXL> ok, je leur signale déjà l'existence de vos différentes ML et ils prendront déjà contact avec vous comme ça..
<freduxBXL> oops, oui, le canal irc.. J'étais déjà à Tunis, moi.. La météo sur Bruxelles est infect... 35° à Tunis m'a-t-on dit
<sarhan> oui mais quel rapport? :D
<freduxBXL> ben, euh..  votre ici de tantôt..pour moi, c'était un là-bas, à Tunis, au chaud.. Je n'avais pas saisi le canal irc du 1er coup... 8-)
<freduxBXL> voilà, s'il y avait donc des personnes sur Tunis, intéressé par le son, la musique, la radio, la liberté de logiciel et d'expression pour aller leur donner un coup de main dans leurs studios à passer en Linux, ce sera(it) génial. Moi, je ne pourrai former qu'une personne, sur son portable. Lui installer en dual boot http://tangostudio.tuxfamily.org/fr/tangostudio que nous utilisons à Radio Campus
<freduxBXL> voilà, je dois vous laisser, l'heure du souper à sonner... Merci pour votre écoute et à plus tard..
<sarhan> freduxBXL, avec plaisir bon j'essayerai de demander moi même sur la mailing list si il y a des volentaires
<sarhan> est-ce qu'il y a une adresse ou un numéro pour contacter cette radio?
<freduxBXL> re bonsoir..
<freduxBXL> voilà Sahran, pour leur, je n'ai que cette information : http://www.radio6tunis.net/contact.php
<freduxBXL> mais je peux demander des précisions demain..
<freduxBXL> c'est sympa mais c'est trop tôt pour contacter la radio, je dois encore "formater" ;) cette personne et son portable en linux, retour dimanche prochain à Tunis, en parler au boss et aux collègues, puis à ce moment, ils se manifesteront auprès des linuxiens de Tunis..
<freduxBXL> en attendant, vous pouvez vous brancher de temps en temps sur leur stream aussi http://www.radio6tunis.net/ecouter.php
<freduxBXL> bonsoir, quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller une marque solide de carte-son externe usb qui tourne bien en linux...?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-21
<fellag> salut :)
<proby> ahla bijme3a ama 5ir lissence LMD reso (mil bac info) willa prpe MP (mil bac info) ???
<MaWaLe> bonsoir tout le monde
<MaWaLe> bonsoir didrocks
<didrocks> salut MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> didrocks:  heureux de t'avoir parmi nous
<proby> tigoulouli 3ed anahou a7ssen prep willa LMD ??
<proby> bac info
<didrocks> MaWaLe: c'est une joie de participer à cette session :) (je continue de bosser un peu sur unity pour oneiric là ;))
<proby> unity je ne l'aime plus love gnome shell
<MaWaLe> didrocks:  cool : bien qu'une bonne partie des utilisateurs d(Ubuntu déclarent préférer Gnome (pour certains KDE ou XFCE)
 * MaWaLe love ttyX :p
<proby> y'a des problemmes de manipulation des pannels sous unity :(
<MaWaLe> proby:  la session de ce soir est effectivement dédié aux "Q&A Unity"
<proby> ok premier question : Comment moderer les panneles sous unity??
<MaWaLe> proby:  la session débute à 20h
<MaWaLe> :p
<proby> MaWaLe donc il ne faut pas me dire le sujet qu'avant la session debute :p
<MaWaLe> proby:  anyway tu peux poser tes questions à tout moment (c'tait juste pour te taquiner :) )
<proby> ok
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<proby> salam
<MaWaLe> salam nizarus
<nizarus> alors
<nizarus> quoi de 9
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  waiting for the session :)
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  est ce qu'une date est avancée pour la réunion à Sousse?
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<nizarus> MaWaLe, no idea :/
<sarhan> alors la session à commencé?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  dans 15'
<sarhan> MaWaLe, roger that
<proby> pchhhhhht ..
<nizarus> pas de soucis MaWaLe ;)
<nizarus> les questions on les pose sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom ?
<nizarus> 10mn
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  l'annonce a dit sur #ubuntu-tn
<MaWaLe> donc vaut mieux garder comme ça pour éviter les embrouilles
<nizarus> MaWaLe, une personne va s'occuper de porter les questions ici
<nizarus> pour avoir un log clean
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  le problème c'est que la personne qui va s'en occuper ne profitera pas un max de la session ;)
<nizarus> MaWaLe, il y aura le log :)
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  mais il n'y aura plus didrocks :)
<nizarus> @ tous merci de bien vouloir joindre le salon #ubuntu-tn-classroom pour poser vos question
<didrocks> qqn relaie les questions ou je le fais?
<nizarus> je m'occuperai de les passer ici afin d'avoir un log clean
<Goldenscorp> bsr tlm
<didrocks> cool, merci nizarus :)
<Goldenscorp> cava
<didrocks> bonsoir Goldenscorp
<nizarus> didrocks, je m'occuperai de ça
<MaWaLe> merci nizarus :)
<nizarus> 5 mn
<Orango> hi
<oix> plop
<nizarus> tous le monde tape /join #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<sarhan> pour les questions faudra demander la parole pour poser ou la parole est libre?
<Orango> What? B
<nizarus> s/tape/taper
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  il faut poser la question sur le chan #ubuntu-tn-classroom et nizarus s'occupera d'organiser
<sarhan> ok merci MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  nevermind :) u're welcome
<sarhan> MaWaLe, donc à 20:00 on aura plus le droit de parler ici ?
<Neo31> bsr a tous
<MaWaLe> u've got it sarhan
<MaWaLe> hi Neo31
<MaWaLe> t-2'
<nizarus> pour la discussion passer #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<firetux> Bonsoir tout le monde
<nizarus> firetux, pour la discussion passer sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<MaWaLe> t-1'
<MaWaLe> time to start
<MaWaLe> ping nizarus
<nizarus> time
<MaWaLe> ping didrocks
<nizarus> didrocks, ready ?
<didrocks> yep :-)
<nizarus> great
<nizarus> bonjour à tous
<nizarus> et merci pour votre présence
<nizarus> permettez moi de souhaiter la bien venu à didrocks
<didrocks> bonsoir :)
<nizarus> et de le remercier en votre nom d'avoir accepter notre invitation
<nizarus> une petite recommendation
<didrocks> c'est un plaisir :)
<nizarus> la discussion sera ouverte sur le salon #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<nizarus> prière de garder ce salon juste pour les questions
<nizarus> et les réponses de didrocks
<nizarus> un petit mot d'ouverture didrocks
<nizarus> ?
<didrocks> bien sûr
<didrocks> je vais juste me présenter un peu avant que vous posiez vos questions
<Orango> i need this script
<Orango> IRC
<didrocks> donc je m'appelle Didier Roche, j'ai été pendant quelques années le secrétaire de l'association ubuntu-fr ainsi qu'administrateur du site
 * Neo31 will be back in 10 to 15 minutes
<Tulipe13> :)
<didrocks> je suis actuellement vice-secrétaire, mais pour être être honnête pas le temps d'y être particulièrement actif hors d'être sur les évènements
<didrocks> je suis également dévelopeur ubuntu, travaillant pour canonical
<didrocks> je suis dans ce que l'on appelle "la desktop team"
<didrocks> c'est à dire l'équipe qui s'occupe de tout ce qu'il se passe dès qu'un cursor apparait :)
<didrocks> curseur*
<didrocks> ah aussi, vu que je travaille pas mal en anglais, j'ai la sale habitude de glisser des mots anglais partout
<didrocks> n'hésitez pas à me reprendre lorsque ce n'est pas clair :)
<nizarus> pas de soucis pour l'anglais :)
<didrocks> aussi, vous connaissez éventuellement le livre libre "Simple Comme Ubuntu", librement téléchargeable
<didrocks> je le maintains depuis 2006 et (à part cette dernière éditionà, l'ait sorti tous les 6 mois
<didrocks> donc quel est mon travail dans la desktop team?
<didrocks> j'ai été responsable de la version ubuntu netbook remix/edition
<didrocks> lorsque nous avions mis Unity par défaut sur cette édition, j'en ai pris la maintenance (il s'agissait de netbook launcher auparavent)
<didrocks> pour oneiric, nous avons "tué" ubuntu netbook edition et mis Unity par défaut sur le desktop
<didrocks> je suis donc devenu responsable de l'intégration de Unity dans ubuntu (et de tous les composants liés, comme compiz)
<didrocks> je participe également aux mises à jour de GNOME depuis des années
<didrocks> et puisque le cycle dernier a été très court pour Unity, j'ai été le 7ème développeur pour aider du côté développement du logiciel en lui-même
<didrocks> voilà, je crois que c'est assez complet :)
<didrocks> nizarus: y-a-t-il déjà des questions?
<nizarus> merci didrocks
<nizarus> y'en a plein
<didrocks> déjà? ;)
<nizarus> [QUESTION] le choix de remplacer GNOME par Unity était basé sur quoi?
<didrocks> le choix de remplacer GNOME par Unity a été annoncé à l'UDS natty, en octobre dernier
<didrocks> Ubuntu a toujours voulu été "Linux pour êtres humains"
<didrocks> notre but a toujours été de délivrer du logiciel libre au plus grand nombre
<didrocks> même si pour cela, il fallait faire des choix difficiles
<didrocks> comme la cadence de 6 mois, le choix de GNOME par défaut en 2004 qui était très conversé (ne pas laisser le choix d'un environnement de bureau?)
<didrocks> mais ces choix ont été payant dans le sens que par Ubuntu, beaucoup d'utilisateurs sont venus et utilisent aujourd'hui du logiciel libre quotidiennement
<didrocks> cependant, nous ne voulons pas nous en arrêter là
<didrocks> si vous faites un google trends sur le terme "ubuntu", vous verrez une certaine stagnation depuis 2 ans
<didrocks> ce n'est pas une mesure scientifique, certes, mais on se rend compte qu'il n'y a plus autant de nouveaux venus qu'il y a quelques années
<didrocks> il y a la théorie du chasme
<didrocks> (2s, je cherche le lien)
<didrocks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossing_the_Chasm
<didrocks> en particulier le schéma
<didrocks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Technology-Adoption-Lifecycle.png
<didrocks> vous pouvez voir qu'il y a différents types d'utilisateur
<didrocks> le premier groupe sont les early adopters & innovators
<didrocks> ceux-ci sont plus "bidouilleurs" et vous vous trouvez certainement dans cette catégorie
<didrocks> ensuite, on voit une sorte de fossé
<didrocks> puis le reste des early adopters avant de toucher l'early majority qui est le plus grand nombre
<didrocks> hors, pour attirer cette cible, elle accepte beaucoup moins les défauts
<didrocks> ne veut pas passer son temps à régler et personnaliser son système
<didrocks> bref, cette population veut juste que "ça marche", sans avoir à réfléchir et chercher sur Internet comment faire ceci ou cela
<didrocks> Unity est venu de cette réflexion
<didrocks> le fait de prendre un risque, essayer de toucher le plus grand nombre demande de faire le saut du chasm
<didrocks> c'est une opération risquée, on en est conscient
<didrocks> mais l'interface de GNOME telle qu'elle était ne pouvait, à notre sens, permettre d'atteindre cela
<didrocks> Unity a été développé et désigné avec ces idées en tête
<didrocks> et on fait des tests d'usability très régulièrement pour attendre cela
<didrocks> à l'UDS Oneiric, Mark a annoncé qu'on veut passer de 20 à 200 millions d'utilisateurs d'ici 4 ans
<didrocks> il est clair qu'il faut prendre des décisions drastiques pour atteindre cela
<didrocks> c'est ce qu'on a essayé de faire :)
<didrocks> oui, c'était long pour une première réponse mais je pense qu'expliquer cela en détail était nécessaire
<didrocks> next? ;)
<nizarus> [QUESTION]En quelle language de programmation est devellopé unity??
<didrocks> unity contient différents composants
<didrocks> Unity même est développé en C++
<didrocks> après, on a d'autres parties, comme les lenses qui sont en vala
<didrocks> unity s'intègre à zeitgeist qui est en python
<didrocks> et on utilise bamf pour savoir quelles applications sont ouvertes qui est en C :)
<didrocks> next ?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] que pensez vous de ce sondage  http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/05/unity-or-not-unity 48% des utilisateurs de natty utilisent unity
<didrocks> tiens, il faut que je le regarde, cela fait 2 semaines que je n 'ai pas jeté un coup d'oeil
<didrocks> toujours 48% apparemment
<Neo31> back
<didrocks> personnellement je ne m'attendais pas à une valeur si positive
<didrocks> notamment lorsque vous changez tellement l'expérience utilisateur
<didrocks> il y a bien évidemment une sorte de résistance au changement (que GNOME Shell se prend de plein fouet également)
<didrocks> il ne faut pas oublier que ceux allant sur ce type de site à partir du planet ubuntu sont plutôt des gens techniques
<didrocks> donc plus réfractaires que la grande majorité
<didrocks> bref, je trouve le résultat très positif :)
<didrocks> aussi, il faut bien comprendre que contre ce frein au changement
<didrocks> il faut tester qqch sérieusement
<didrocks> que ce soit GNOME SHell, KDE, Unity
<didrocks> prendre 5 minutes se terminera pas "c'est nul, je suis perdu)
<didrocks> après 2 jours de test sérieux, on peut seulement alors voir si la nouvelle expérience nous convient ou non
<didrocks> et cela pour tous les grands changements
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] Y a t il des problemmes de unity avec les jeux 3d ?
<didrocks> unity (dans la version natty) est une réécriture basée sur compiz
<didrocks> donc les problèmes que certains expérimentaient avec compiz se retrouveront sur unity
<didrocks> mais on effectue du travail côté compiz pour régler les problèmes restants. Cependant, ils ne sont pas aussi grand que ceux qu'apparaissent avec mutter
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] Pourquoi remplacer Gnome-shell par unity avant même la sortie de ce dernier
<didrocks> Gnome-shell et unity ont été développés en parrallèles
<didrocks> de plus, on ne sentait pas GNOME shell être prêt dans sa version 3.0 pour natty, ni GNOME 3.0 d'ailleurs
<didrocks> (d'ailleurs ceux qui ont déjà migré à Oneiric dans la version instable ou utilise le ppa peuvent voir de nombreux problèmes inhérents)
<didrocks> on avait déjà l'expérience de netbook-launcher, puis de Unity depuis plus d'un an
<didrocks> il s'agissait donc du choix le plus simple et le moins risqué
<didrocks> de plus, le rejet côté GNOME d'un certain nombre de nos technologies
<didrocks> comme les indicateurs
<didrocks> faisaient qu'il était très difficile pour nous de l'intégrer dans GNOME Shell (refus clair d'upstream)
<didrocks> de la même manière, nous pensons que zeitgeist est une technologie intéressante. Celle-ci a été réfusée par GNOME
<didrocks> hors Unity s'intègre avec cette expérience
<didrocks> le choix était donc logique
<didrocks> (il faut noter que Gnome shell est disponible dans oneiric, on ne supprime donc pas le choix)
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [question] les causes de ce refus (les indicateurs)
<didrocks> je vais chercher un lien, ce sera plus simple
<didrocks> la session ne durant que 1h30 :)
<oix> [question_un peu retard je présume] didrocks, de "Simple comme Ubuntu" ?
<didrocks> Mark a répondu à cette polémique: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/661
<didrocks> oix: oui (je pense que les logs seront disponible ;)) :)
<didrocks> ça vous fera un peu de lecture après la session, il y a des liens vers d'autres parties de la discussion sur les indicateurs
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] Est ce que l'humanité de unity le rend un simple Desktop comme cel de windows ??
<didrocks> cela fait plusieurs années que je n'ai pas utilisé de windows
<didrocks> ça va donc être un peu difficile à répondre :)
<didrocks> mais la dernière fois, je ne l'aurais pas qualifié de "simple"
<didrocks> je pense que tout est une question d'habitude
<didrocks> après, un desktop peut être plus ou mieux intuitif, ou laisser découvrir comment faire ceci et cela
<didrocks> pour cela unity a deux paradigmes:
<didrocks> - des grosses icônes, cachant la notion de fenêtre pour n'avoir que la notion d'application
<didrocks> dans le métro parisien, en allant à une ubuntu party, je me rappelle d'une discussion avec une jeune fille
<didrocks> après quelques minutes, je me rend compte qu'elle ne faisait clairement pas la différence entre OS, navigateur et Internet
<didrocks> donc aller ajouter la notion de fenêtre ou instance d'application à tout ça :)
<didrocks> bref, il est clair que le grand public (le vrai grand public) n'a pas envie de s'embêter avec cela
<didrocks> ce grand public travail sur des applications et pas énormément de multi-tâches
<didrocks> c'est pour cela que Unity essaie de supprimer le "chrome" le plus possible
<didrocks> (maximization automatique si la taille de la fenêtre > 75% de l'écran)
<didrocks> suppression de la barre de titre
<didrocks> export des menus
<didrocks> intellihide du launcher
<didrocks> bref, tout cela est fait pour se concentrer sur une seule chose: les applications
<didrocks> - le deuxième paradigme sur lequel unity s'appuie est la recherche
<didrocks> on se rend compte aujourd'hui que beaucoup de personnes ouvrent leur navigateur
<didrocks> font une recherche pour aller sur la page désirée
<didrocks> le clic sur le logo ubuntu ouvre le dash
<didrocks> avec une grosse entrée de recherche
<didrocks> qui permet soit de recherche une application (à partir de mot clef, dans la futur, on aura besoin de plus en plus de mots clefs)
<didrocks> rechercher*
<didrocks> soit de rechercher des fichiers
<didrocks> bref, avoir une recherche "unifié" et casser la hiérachie du système de fichier
<didrocks> encore une fois, ceux deux changements sont profonds et importants
<didrocks> mais ce n'est qu'en prenant de telles décisions que l'on peut innover :)
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] Pourquoi la modification de config unity est assez difficible comparable de celle de gnoame 2.x ??
<didrocks> pour plusieurs raisons
<didrocks> next? (non je rigole ;))
<nizarus> :)
<didrocks> donc oui, il y a plusieurs raisons pour lequels c'est assez difficile
<didrocks> la première est qu'il faut être conscient que cette large majoritée dont je parle ne change pas sa configuration
<didrocks> c'est aussi une des raisons du succès actuel de GNOME par rapport à KDE
<didrocks> le public visé n'est pas le même
<didrocks> le fait de présenter moins d'options, mais plutôt de choisir la *bonne* par défaut est plus logique
<didrocks> même les développeurs de KDE sont en train de revoir leur position par rapport à cela
<didrocks> et avoir moins d'options et être plus raisonné
<didrocks> ensuite, il y a forcément le temps de développement
<didrocks> unity a été développé par peu de personnes à plein temps (7 en m'incluant comme indiqué précédemment=)
<didrocks> bref, en 6 mois, on ne peut pas tout faire :)
<didrocks> mais il y a tout de même nombreuses options dans ccsm
<didrocks> et là, j'arrive à mon 3ème point
<didrocks> plus d'options == plus de choses cassées dans le logiciel
<didrocks> car forcément, on ne teste pas toutes les combinaisons
<didrocks> jamais jamais jamais :)
<didrocks> donc plus de bugs
<didrocks> un produit fini moins polissés
<didrocks> et on arrive au cas de ccsm
<didrocks> avec ccsm (qui permet de configurer compiz aux petits onions), il y a par défaut plus de 900 options
<didrocks> je peux casser ma machine avec en moins de 3 secondes :)
<nizarus> note : ccsm = compiz config setting manger
<didrocks> oui, merci :) ccsm est le nom de la ligne de commande
<didrocks> on a tout de même ajouté des configurations de unity dans ccsm
<didrocks> mais on ne supporte pas officiellement ces options
<didrocks> certaines iront dans les "supportés" dans une autre interface
<didrocks> (unity-preferences)
<didrocks> mais on n'ira pas comme des fous à ajouter des milliers d'options :)
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUSTION] Unity va etre supporté par d'autres distro??
<didrocks> cela fait quelques mois que j'aide des personnes à porter Unity sur opensuse et fedora
<didrocks> ils ont des versions dans l'équivalent des ppa pour leurs utilisateurs
<didrocks> aussi, certaines personnes chez debian me poussent à porter mes paquets dans debian
<didrocks> ce que je ferais ce cycle je pense
<didrocks> juste que… pas de temps le cycle précédent :-)
<didrocks> je sais qu'il y a un projet également sous arch, mais ils ne m'ont jamais contacté
<didrocks> donc je ne sais pas trop :)
<didrocks> si vous voulez porter unity à votre distribution préférée (quoi, ce n'est pas ubuntu? ;)), n'hésitez pas à me pinguer sur #ayatana
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] Le choix d'unity n'a-t-il pas créé des tension entre la communauté Gnome et Ubuntu?
<didrocks> évidemment, il y en a eu :)
<didrocks> il faut d'abord être conscient que ubuntu reste une platforme GNOME
<didrocks> on a plus de 97% de composants de GNOME
<didrocks> les 3% restants étant le shell…
<didrocks> donc on reste totalement basée sur la technologie GNOME (pour unity, unity-2d est basé sur Qt)
<didrocks> après les tensions est une histoire de personne
<didrocks> je suis sur #gnome-fr, je continue de packager GNOME et mes meilleurs amis sont des développeurs GNOME
<didrocks> quand Vincent Untz (ancien release manager de GNOME) a fait la présentation GNOME 3 à Lyon, il a dormi chez moi :)
<didrocks> Frederic Peters (le release manager actuel de GNOME) est venu à l'ubuntu party et on mange ensemble régulièrement
<didrocks> bref, ces tensions sont plutôt des querelles de clocher soit au niveau utilisateur, soit dans des cas très particuliers, comme il y en a entre tous projets
<didrocks> mais forcément, ce sont ces cas particuliers qui sont vocaux et on ne retient que ça :)
<didrocks> mais bon, dans l'ensemble, l'entende se passe assez bien
<didrocks> entente*
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] Pourquoi ne pas faire de unity un environnement GUI pour les tablettes tactiles avec des ressources moins gourmandes?!
<didrocks> idée intéressante :)
<didrocks> unity a quelques atouts clairs pour les tablettes
<didrocks> comme les grosses icônes, etc.
<didrocks> après, certaines personnes de la communauté ont déjà porté ubuntu sur des tablettes
<khalil> [Question] Vous n'aves pas l'impression qu'avec Unity vous essayez d'aller vers une interface plus user-freindly destinée au grand public (comme un certain windows :p)
<didrocks> si j'avais le temps, ce serait intéressant
<WhiteTiger_> Bonsoir tt le monde
<didrocks> par contre unity a quelques éléments qui ne vont pas pour les tablettes
<didrocks> par exemple les menus
<didrocks> clairement pas touch friendly
<didrocks> donc il y aurait du travail à faire de ce côté
<didrocks> également les applications auraient besoin d'être adaptée
<didrocks> bref, ce n'est pas un petit projet :)
<didrocks> khalil: je pense avoir répondu plus ou moins à cette question notamment sur celle mentionnant windows et ma première réponse résumant le but d'ubuntu, d'être destinée au grand public depuis le départ
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] Sur les vieilles machines unity et unity 2d ont du mal à fonctionner voir pas du tout, allez vous régler ces problèmes?
<didrocks> il faudrait des reports de bugs pour ça :)
<didrocks> bon, déjà, la différence entre unity et unity-2d
<didrocks> unity, tout comme GNOME Shell, demande de fortes performances graphiques
<didrocks> cependant, et même aujourd'hui, certaines machines sortent sans accélération graphique
<didrocks> comme les périphériques ARM
<didrocks> unity-2d a été créé pour ça (la réponse de GNOME est le retour à l'ancienne interface, gnome panel dans ce cas)
<didrocks> nous voulons que même ces utilisateurs aient la même expérience dans tous les cas
<didrocks> unity-2d ne demande pas d'accélération graphique, par contre, cette version est moins travaillée graphiquement
<didrocks> bref, on ne peut avoir le meilleur des deux mondes :)
<mezen> salam
<didrocks> par contre unity et unity-2d devraient fonctionner sur la plupart des machines qui ont au moins 7/8 ans : )
<didrocks> ce qui n'est pas mal
<didrocks> par contre, il est difficile aujourd'hui de supporter des machines avec moins de 512 Mo de ram
<didrocks> tout comme il était difficile de faire moins de 256 il y a un temps, 128 avant ou encore 64
<didrocks> ce n'est pas le but de la distribution de supporter cela, il y a d'autres distributions, voir même des variantes d'ubuntu comme Lubuntu qui remplissent cette tâche
<khalil> [Question] Mon pc avec 3 Go de RAM et un processeur centrino ne supporte pas trés bien Unity ... c'est du à un bug de developpement ou plutot une incompatibilité materielle ?
<didrocks> par contre, même le navigateur web aujourd'hui demande plus, on ne peut faire sans ça :)
<didrocks> khalil: sûrement un bug, il faudrait reporter cela directement sur launchpad. Il n'y a pas de raison que cela ne fonctionne pas
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] si vous comparez unity de Aero que disez vous ?? :p
<didrocks> comme je disais, je n'ai pas utilisé windows depuis des années :)
<didrocks> 2005 pour être exacct
<didrocks> donc windows 7 et 8 sont de totales inconnus pour moi
<didrocks> j'ai vu par contre les vidéos de window 9, je trouve le concept différent mais intéressant
<didrocks> à ce que j'ai vu Aero (windows 8, c'est ça?) a encore une barre windows en bas et un logo windows…
<didrocks> mais à part ça, je ne peux rien dire, dsl :-)
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] Ubuntu n'a il pas peur de perdre des utilisateurs à cause d'unity?
<didrocks> comme je l'ai indiqué, le choix est risqué
<didrocks> sauter le chasme n'est pas aisé
<didrocks> certaines personnes passent sur lubuntu, xubuntu ou kubuntu
<didrocks> d'autres sur d'autres distributions (alors qu'il ne s'agit qu'un choix par défaut, il est tout à fait possible d'installer une fluxbox sur ubuntu, donc la réaction est un peu immature…)
<didrocks> mais tant que les gens utilisent des logiciels libres, ça me va :)
<didrocks> ensuite, certes, on savait que le risque pour sauter le chasme allait faire perdre des utilisateurs dans les early adopters
<didrocks> mais unity permet déjà d'attier une catégorie d'utilisateur qui n'aurait jamais pensé à essayer ubuntu
<didrocks> donc bon, si vous n'aimez pas unity après l'avoir sérieusement testé (et pas uniquement en 5 minutes), vous pouvez toujours faire ce que vous voulez de votre ubuntu et installer KDE, XFCE, LXDE… GNOME Shell! c'est ça le libre :)
<didrocks> il ne s'agit uniquement d'un choix par défaut
<didrocks> next ?
<nizarus> [question] Pourquoi ne pas avoir privilegier gnome 3 qui est a mon gout beaucoup plus user friendly ? et t'il prevu une futur integration dans ce dernier dans le prochain ubuntu
<didrocks> GNOME 3 avait un calendrier très agressif et est sorti avec de nombreux problèmes
<didrocks> par exemple, encore aujourd'hui, dans GNOME 3 upstream, le fond d'écran n'est pas conservé à la mise à jour
<didrocks> le thème non plus
<didrocks> bref, de petits problèmes d'usability qui est importante pour notre cible, mais qui ne le semble pas upstream
<didrocks> si on avait intégré GNOME 3 et Unity dans le même cycle, on aura eu beaucoup de problèmes (sans parler de l'instabilité de GTK qui a été vrai jusqu'à très tard)
<didrocks> par contre, bien évidemment que nous passons à GNOME 3 pour Oneiric
<didrocks> d'ailleurs, c'est déjà le cas :)
<didrocks> (si vous essayer Oneiric aujourd'hui, vous aurez GNOME 3)
<didrocks> la version GTK 3 de Unity a juste été releasée aujourd'hui
<didrocks> je la pousse dans oneiric demain :)
<didrocks> bref, toutes les applications GNOME 3 seront dans oneiric, et gnome-shell sera disponible dans les dépôts pour ceux qui veulent essayer autre chose : )
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] Allons-nous voir un Ubuntu pour tablette? la version bidouillée sur Galaxy Tab 7" était pas mal, et en faire une release officielle (avec unity en l'occurence) serait une bonne idée je pense...
<didrocks> je pense que j'ai déjà répondu à cette question non? il y a beaucoup de travail pour en faire une tablette comme les menus, les applications, ce n'est pas le travail pour quelques minutes mais plutôt quelques mois :)
<didrocks> si des personnes de la communauté se motive pour travailler là-dessus sérieusement, ce serait excellent, j'adorerais avoir une tablette ubuntu, pas vous? :)
<nizarus> yep
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION]est ce que unity peut etre en compitition avec KDE / LXDE , ?? si oui est ce que le staf responsable pour le dev de unity est equivalent a celui de KDE PAR EXMPLE?
<didrocks> hum, le staff responsable du dev unity? Je ne comprends pas trop la notion d'équivalent
<didrocks> on est 7 développeurs "au coeur" de unity
<didrocks> après, on a eu plus de 25 contributeurs de la communauté à Unity
<didrocks> et il ne s'agit pas vraiment de compétition, la compétition est avec le logiciel propriétaire :)
<khalil> [Question] Quelles sont les ameliorations prevues pour Unity ... et surtout pour conquerir les fans de Gnome ?
<didrocks> le but de Unity et d'Ubuntu est d'amener les gens vers le logiciel libre
<nizarus> khalil, merci de respecter l'ordre
<didrocks> khalil: nizarus s'occupe de gérer l'ordre des questions, j'ai répondu aux autres directement, mais ce serait bien de respecter le chat classroom :)
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] est ce que unity peut evoluer comme un projet directement independant de ubuntu comme gnome ou kde .....??
<didrocks> c'est notre souhait :)
<didrocks> c'est plus ou moins déjà le cas ce cycle, on est moins agressif sur la version instable
<didrocks> après, unity est très différent, il s'agit juste d'un shell
<didrocks> pas d'un environnement de bureaux avec des applications dédiées comme gnome ou kde
<didrocks> mais oui, on a déjà travaillé sur cela, et certains patchs mergés par le travail de développeurs externes étaient contre nos idées
<didrocks> comme par exemple certaines options ajoutées
<didrocks> mais quelqu'un a proposé des patchs de bonnes qualités, on les a intégré
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [question] pourquoi la taille par defaut des icones n'est pas 42 ? #geek
<didrocks> héhé
<didrocks> j'aurais aimé personnellement :)
<didrocks> malheureusement les thèmes d'icônes proposent des tailles standardisés
<didrocks> standardisées
<didrocks> 16x16, 32x32, 48x48, 96x96…
<didrocks> bref, il n'y a pas de 42x42 :)
<didrocks> on ne voulait pas redimensionner les icônes au runtime par défaut car:
<didrocks> 1. c'est lent
<didrocks> 2. c'est moche ;)
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] quels sont les options d'accessibilité sous unity??
<didrocks> il y a eu deux développeurs qui ont bossé à plein temps sur l'accessibilité de unity
<didrocks> aujourd'hui, le launcher est totalement accessible
<didrocks> ainsi que le panel
<didrocks> le dash, lui est naviguable au clavier mais non accessible
<didrocks> c'est pour cela que sous natty, si vous choisissez l'option d'accessibilité au moment de l'installation, gnome-panel est choisi
<didrocks> dans oneiric unity-2d sera le "fallback"
<didrocks> j'ai juste poussé aujourd'hui une version de Qt qui permettra de gérer l'accessibilité
<didrocks> donc pour oneiric:
<didrocks> unity pleinement accessible, ainsi que unity-2d :)
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] est ce qu'on peut manipuler unity juste avec un clavier (sans souris) avec la configuration par defaut, et sinon quel est le % de fonctionalites manipulables par clavier et raccouris. est-t-il configurable pour etre complementement manipulable par clavier ?
<didrocks> tout
<didrocks> tout
<didrocks> tout :)
<didrocks> je cherche un lien
<didrocks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts
<didrocks> unity a été développé par des geeks, on a fait très attention pour nous que tout soit manipulable (mais de manière cohérente) au clavier :)
<didrocks> donc oui, unity est complètement accessible au clavier, il s'agit d'ailleurs d'un point qui a été relevé dans pas mal de revues de presse
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QEUSTION]est ce que unity peut étre extensible avec les scripts shells/python ou les appli Cpp??
<didrocks> unity peut être extensible avec libunity ainsi qu'un certain nombre d'intégration d'indicator
<didrocks> si vous suivez omgubuntu (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/) ils adorent en parler
<didrocks> donc par exemple, il y a l'indicateur weather qui affiche la météo
<didrocks> il y a aussi les quicklists (intégration avec les applications dans le launcher)
<didrocks> par exemple, aujourd'hui: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=16666
<didrocks> il y a pleins d'exemple sur le site, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity a pas mal d'info là-dessus sur comment faire pour créer des indicateurs ainsi que des quicklists
<didrocks> bref, n'hésitez pas à partager vos expériences sympathiques sur #ayatana :)
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [question] des nouvelles des winindicators ?
<didrocks> pas particulièrement, personne n'a eu le temps de travailler dessus et je ne vois pas ça arriver pour oneiric
<didrocks> par contre, si quelqu'un de la communauté a envie de se lancer, c'est le meilleur moyen de voir son travail mis en avant :)
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] avoir un systeme simple est facile a utiliser est bien pour le grand publique, mais si un geek veut avoir acces a des options avances pourquoi ne pas integrer un bouton "avance" qui offre ces options sur unity?
<didrocks> pour cela qu'on a mis des options dans ccsm
<didrocks> par contre, voir mon point 3. "trop de combinaisons d'options font que certaines combinaisons ne sont pas testées"
<didrocks> et donc crashs, bugs…
<didrocks> faut-il avoir un shell totalement configurable mais à moitié cassé?
<didrocks> ou moins d'options, plus sensée, plus réfléchies, et qui fonctionnent à tous les coups?
<didrocks> ajouter une option est facile pour acheter la paix sociale :)
<didrocks> trouver le bon réglage, moins…
<didrocks> next ?
<nizarus> [QUESTION]pourquoi on a choisi le nom unity ?
<didrocks> je pense que c'est Mark qui a choisi le nom, comme pour les releases d'ubuntu :)
<didrocks> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/383
<didrocks> c'était l'annonce de Unity
<didrocks> à noter qu'on unifie les experiences des applications Qt et Gtk, ainsi que d'autres toolkits comme xul (firefox) ou libreoffice
<didrocks> on essaie d'être toolkit agnotique puisqu'il s'agit que d'un détail d'implémentation :)
<didrocks> next?
<didrocks> agnostique*
<nizarus> [QUESTION]quelle sont les nouvelles fonctionnalité qui vont etre implimentes en futur?
<didrocks> plusieurs choses, certaines sont cependant encore en gestation
<didrocks> ce qui arrivera le plus rapidement (demain) sera les unity dialogs :)
<didrocks> il s'agit de dialogues unifiées pour les boîtes d'ouverture de fichiers, etc. (que l'on appelle fenêtres modales)
<didrocks> afin de les présenter comme telles
<didrocks> je pense que si vous suivez les sites de news ubuntu sur la version de développement vous en entendrez parler demain :)
<didrocks> sinon, support du multi-touch plus complet qu'il n'est aujourd'hui
<didrocks> aussi, on essaie de revisiter un peu l'experience des worskpaces
<didrocks> mais ce n'est pas encore bien définie
<didrocks> on va surtout se mettre sur le polish, tous les petits problèmes designs qu'on n'a pas eu le temps de régler dans le cycle dernier
<didrocks> et bien entendu, supporter le cycle précédent, comme vous avez déjà pu avoir certaines mises à jour de unity
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] le fonctionallite de recherche rapide des apli est lentes est ce que vous allez implimenter une solution comme un index?
<didrocks> ouh là, s'il s'agissait uniquement d'un index :)
<didrocks> nous avons des tables de hachages, portant sur le software center
<didrocks> le facteur limitant ici semble être dbus
<didrocks> il y a du travail de ce côté pour améliorer les performances
<didrocks> mais ce n'est clairement pas un travail simple, vu qu'on essaie de trouver par mots clefs et contextuels :)
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [QUESTION] est ce qu'il y a quelque chose qui ressemble aux activities de gnome avec leurs widgets (sur le bureau) avec Unity?
<didrocks> hum, activités de GNOME? il s'agit des applications ouvertes sur le worskpace actuel non?
<nizarus> Neo31, tu peux expliquer ?
<Neo31> oui, c'est KDE, dsl
<didrocks> (cela est possible avec Super + W si c'est la question)
<didrocks> ah :)
<didrocks> je comprends mieux!
<didrocks> oui, l'idée des activités et des workspaces sont très liés
<didrocks> (juste une note: il s'agit de viewports en fait dans compiz, mais c'est un détail, je continuerais à dire workspace)
<didrocks> mais là, il faudra plus de recherche niveau design, en tout cas, c'est un concept intéressant
<didrocks> voir ce que l'on pourrait faire dans le dash
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> [question] Mélanger dans les résultats de la recherche du Dash des applis installés et des propositions provenant de la logithèque justement, est-ce que ça n'apporte pas de la confusion inutile ?
<didrocks> pas spécialement
<didrocks> on a vu dans les études d'usability que certaines personnes commençaient à installer des applications qu'elles n'auraient pas visitées sinon
<didrocks> de plus, c'est assez clair "installées/disponibles"
<didrocks> ensuite, le travail qui ne peut se faire sans la communauté est s'assurer que les mots clefs retournent des résultats plus précis que ce n'est actuel
<didrocks> et cela dans toutes les langues : )
<didrocks> ce n'est par conséquent pas un problème aisé
<didrocks> mais je pense que ça apporte potentiellement beaucoup plus en terme de découverte de nouvelles fonctionnalités
<didrocks> next?
<nizarus> that's it :)
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> Just in time
<nizarus> time :D
<nizarus> merci à toi didrocks
 * didrocks n'a plus de doigts :)
<nizarus> pour ta disponibilité
<Neo31> merci bcp didrocks :)
<didrocks> merci à vous tous pour votre participation :)
<didrocks> et à nizarus pour la proposition
<nizarus> et à tous pour vos questions
<eric313_> merci didrocks
<didrocks> avec plaisir :)
<nizarus> donc je te laisse le mot de la fin didrocks
<didrocks> allez, on va faire un mot de la fin :)
<MaWaLe> thx didrocks
<didrocks> que ce soit Gnome shell, KDE, Xfce, unity, n'oubliez pas que l'important est une seule chose: utiliser du logiciel libre…
<MaWaLe> didrocks:  j'espère que tu reviendras pour de futures sessions
<didrocks> n'oubliez pas que tout ne s'apprend pas en un seul jour
<didrocks> et qu'il a toujours fallu un certain apprentissage
<didrocks> les nouveaux shells proposés ne font pas exception à la règle :)
<MaWaLe> didrocks:  j'espère que tu reviendras pour de futures sessions
<didrocks> donc vraiment, donnez une chance, essayer sérieusement sur plusieurs jours une technologies et voyez si cela vous plait :)
<mezen> didrocks, j'ai une question purement programmation
<Neo31> didrocks
<Neo31> j'ai une petite question a demander :)
<didrocks> MaWaLe: bien sûr, pas tous les mois, mais sans problème :)
<didrocks> merci à tous à bientôt!
<Neo31> a propos des core developpers d'un projet FOSS
<didrocks> mezen: Neo31: oui? ;)
<sarhan> didrocks, merci pour vos réponses :)
<nizarus> les gars n'oubliez pas qu'en france il est 22h30
<mezen> didrocks, est ce que le langage vala (nouveau pour gnome) va etre le langage standard pour faire des applis pour gnome ?
<Neo31> le job d'un core developer est un full-time job ou part-time job, si c part-time est ce que c'est paye?
<didrocks> mezen: le but du language est d'être cela, oui. Après avoir pas mal joué avec lui, il est encore un peu jeune. Je conseillerais plus python tout de même
<proby> moi aussi je confirme python :p
<didrocks> Neo31: il y a de tout bien entendu :) Dans mon cas, c'est du full time (un peu trop d'ailleurs… le cycle dernier, j'ai du faire du 70/80 heures par semaine car on voulait tous que unity soit le meilleur possible)
<bemawi> [22:33] <nizarus> les gars n'oubliez pas qu'en france il est 22h30 <= et que dehors, c'est la fiesta
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  est si on convertit la session d'aujour'hui en une page WiKi "Q&A Unity avec Dider Roche"?
<didrocks> bemawi: fête de la musique ce soir en effet :)
<mezen> ok merci
<didrocks> Neo31: après dans ubuntu, il y a des contributeurs bénévoles et d'autres qui sont embauchés dans un boîte (comme Canonical) qui sponsorise le travail sur la distribution
<nizarus> MaWaLe, qui fait le bien ne le demande pas ;) (traduction d'un proverbe arabe)
<didrocks> sympa comme proverbe, je note :-)
<didrocks> bon, allez hop, douche et petit bout de soirée loin du PC :-)
<didrocks> bonne soirée tous!
<Neo31> merci didrocks
<Goldenscorp> merci didrocks pour vos réponses :)
<Neo31> bonne soiree
<sarhan> didrocks, bonne soirée et encore merci :)
<Goldenscorp> et bn
<nizarus> bonne fête de la musique didrocks
 * Neo31 the qwerty guy
<BlackBox-01> bonne soiree didrocks
<Neo31>  /manAntom Saff ?
<didrocks> c'était vraimet un plaisir, à bientôt ;)
<Neo31> weechat? cool :p
<Saff> a33333333 Rettard :'(
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> didrocks vien juste de partir
<sarhan> saff ye5dem ebwa9t el saudeya
<Neo31> tu peut voir le log en tt K
<Neo31> dans la description du channel :)
<Saff> ah Cool merci :)
<Neo31> pas de koi
<Neo31>  /manAntom Saff
<nizarus> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/21/%23ubuntu-tn.html
<tulipe13> ^^
<Saff> @sarhan xD maw konét 7da ZABA 93add ifadéd fiya w yéchkili :p
<Saff> Merci @nizarus :)
 * proby is named man of the match akthir quetionet mte3i loooooool
<Saff> je voit que le log est mieux que le live chat :p
<nizarus> +1 proby
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> famma le chan de discussion aussi Saff
<nizarus> Neo31, pour les opérations d'op tu peux les faire sans passer en op
<Saff> oué oué Neo31
<proby> aya bonsoir tous salme :)
<Neo31> hum
<Saff> Salut
<Neo31> je v m'entrainer pour le next classroom inchalah nizarus
<nizarus> Neo31, /msg ChanServ  et ta commande
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> mais y a pas de commande kick avec /cs
<Neo31> taw nriviz darssi 9ball ma nji el marra ejjeya :p
<nizarus> je sais pas
<Neo31> Saff new here!! 3arrif bi nafsik ken ma fammech meni3 :p
<nizarus> mon niveau de irc est nul aussi
<Saff> ah
<Neo31> looool, oh ya intissar, arja3 next classroom, trop tard tawa
<nizarus> bon je re, time to lunch
<Saff> sar el /manantom hédhi t9oul = 3arréfrou7ék ?
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<Neo31> a plus
<Saff> plus plus :)
<intissar> 3leh
<Neo31> hhh, just a geeky question Saff
<intissar> kamaltou???
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> oui kammalna
<sarhan> intissar, oui
<Neo31> mais tu peut voir le log
<Neo31> log classroom : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/21/%23ubuntu-tn.html
<intissar> ok merci
<MaWaLe> time to go guys
<MaWaLe> good night for all
<Saff> bon c'est Safwene Ladhari j'ai 17ans( bon 16 ans et quelques mois)  héni néstakchéf fil le monde de l'open source  en général  chui un éléve pass3eme informatique et un petit webmaster :)
<Neo31> gn MaWaLe
<Neo31> ahhh!!
<Neo31> eyhh
<sarhan> Saff, c'est safwene? :D
<Neo31> Saff
<Saff> mdrrr oui sarhan xDDD
<sarhan> Saff, ca va?
<Saff> sarhan hmd wénty ?
<sarhan> hmd
<Saff> oui néo31 dsl majéwébtékchi fisa3
<sarhan> haya béhi ki l9itek fi #ubuntu-tn
<Saff> lé dima nerkéch chwaya nasma3chi 7kéya :)
<Saff> Mondas 3la 9a3da hhhhh
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> Saff ma choftik 7atta marra lenna
<Neo31> tu utilise kel pseudo ?
<Saff> si choftni
<Saff> w 9otlék salut bil 3mara
<Neo31> hhh
<sarhan> 9alek salut bel ammara :D
<Neo31> ahh berrasmi
<Neo31> 3raftik
<Neo31> ken enti t9oul salut ki tod5ol lel chan
<Neo31> :p
<Saff> wa9tha el gnome mazél ki t7at
<Saff> ti lé nfadlék 3lé 7kéyét el salut
<Saff> amma ki nji dima mgayna bérjouliya
<Neo31> alors tu avez kel pseudo Saff ?
<Saff> Saff :)
<Saff> 9bal 7abit nmigri pour debon lel ubuntu
<Saff> mais j'avait un prob
<sarhan> voila mon bureau sous gnome2 + unity : http://lulzimg.com/i23/e4c8b8.png  une solution?
<Saff> pixel art  xD
<sarhan> ki n7arek elsouris ca change :D
<mezen> c'est de l'art sarhan
<mezen> très beau
<mezen> :D
<Saff> +1 mezen
<sarhan> merci mais ca ne regle pas le probleme
<sarhan> je veux pas mettre mon ecran dans un cadre et l'accrocher
<mezen> bon bah, démarre une session shell et lance unity à la main et regarde le log
<mezen> il se peut que tu trouveras un bug quelque part
<Goldenscorp> @+ tlm
<Neo31> bye Goldenscorp
<sarhan> bon bonne nuit tout le monde
<sarhan> merci pour cette soirée
<mezen> bonne nuit sarhan + Goldenscorp
<Saff> moi aussi je doit me déco Merci pour le bienvenue Neo31 :)
<Neo31> je go aussi, a plus tlm
<coldzero> hola
<nizarus> re
<Neo31> wb Neo31
<nizarus> hola coldzero
<coldzero> hayya beha thamma chkoun 7ay
<coldzero> :D
<coldzero> cava?
<Neo31> ahla coldzero
<coldzero> another one
<coldzero> !!
<coldzero> good
<nizarus> bien merci et toi ?
<Neo31> u didn't say hello when i entered the channel coldzero
<coldzero> hmd
<coldzero> sorry ,hello neo31
<nizarus> <coldzero> hola
<nizarus> * Neo31 (~Neo31@unaffiliated/neo31) a rejoint #ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> np ;)
<Neo31> t'as rater le classroom coldzero !?
<coldzero> wa9tech?!!
<Neo31> 8pm
<coldzero> kel classrom ?!!
<Neo31> Unity
<Neo31> voir la log dans la description du channel
<coldzero> Mardi 21/06/2011
<coldzero> ?!!!
<coldzero> malla 3akes
<coldzero> :(
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> normal coldzero
<Neo31> hawka le log :)
<coldzero> mais kifech mardi?!!
<Neo31> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/21/%23ubuntu-tn.html
<Neo31> kifelli 7ajj w ma jech
<coldzero> ilyom lundi ou mardi
<coldzero> ?!!
<Neo31> saye t'as rater
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> elyoum dimanche
<coldzero> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> coldzero 3ayech fi 3alam e5er
<coldzero> en tous cas ena contre hal Unity
<coldzero> pfffffffffff
<Neo31> hhh
<coldzero> w zid contre ubuntu 11
<Neo31> gnome2 sux too
<coldzero> bkollou
<coldzero> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> KDE rox ;)
<coldzero> ama birrasmi il yom fibeli lundi wallah
<coldzero> hhhhhh
<Neo31> hh
<coldzero> mala 3maltou jaw 3al Unity
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  ***|| Prochaine réunion le --/--/2011 à --h-- ||
<coldzero> wallahi 7aja hayla
<coldzero> ya5i nizar ici?
<mezen> McPeter :)
<mezen> c'est la premiere fois que je te vois ici :)
<ubuntu__> salut
<Neo31> salut ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> jai une question nest pas exactement sur ubuntu
<ubuntu__> general
<ubuntu__> ^:)
<ubuntu__> je veux creer une salle pour difuser un son
<ubuntu__> ou une autre solution
<ubuntu__> le but cest de difuser un son
<bemawi>  speaker-test
 * bemawi sifflotte
<bemawi> (en konsole)
<ubuntu__> jai pas compris exactement
<ubuntu__> il afffiche temps par periode...
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-22
<bemawi> ubuntu__: ça génére (et diffuse) du "son"
<ubuntu__> re
<ubuntu__> et comment les cliens recoi le son
<ubuntu__> ?
<bemawi> uniquement sur le pc ou l'on tappe la commande
<bemawi> pour diffuser du son
<bemawi> j'ai aucune idée, ormis faire un serveur son (vlc sait le faire)
<bemawi> et que les pc "sattelite" soit en ecoute sur ce serveur son (vlc ou autre player ca^abnle de lire un flux)
<mezen> ubuntu__ si tu parles d'une webradio, renseignes-toi sur google. il ya plein de liens pour expliquer comment en créer une. voici le premier que j'ai trouvé: http://www.paperblog.fr/600616/creer-sa-webradio-sous-ubuntu/
<Neo31> ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> oui
<Neo31> see icecast
<Neo31> pour faire un streaming
<Neo31> audio
<mezen> Neo31, c'est ce que mon lien explique également, le mec utilise icecast2
<Neo31> we c ca
<Neo31> g utiliser avant
<Neo31> il est trop cool
<Neo31> famma le shoutcast mais je prefere icecast2 totally free and open source
<McPeter> mezen, c'est à cause de bemawi :p
<bemawi> je l'ai higlighter au sujet de didrocks
<McPeter> <bemawi> McPeter: y'a didier R. sur ubuntu-tn <-- ben
<McPeter> Didier Roche
<mezen> McPeter, bienvenue en tt cas
<mezen> je vous souhaite une bonne nuit
<mezen> et a demain peut etre
 * elacheche_anis is away: Occupé
 * elacheche_anis is back (gone 00:00:05)
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Goldenscorp> bsr nizarus  et tlm
<Goldenscorp> ca va 5ouya ?
<geekntuxuser> Salut à vous
<nizarus> quoi de 9 ?
<mezen> salam nizarus
<Goldenscorp> bsr bemawi geekntuxuser KanGouLya machour McPeter mezen zied
<Goldenscorp> rien 2 9  nizarus  :)
<mezen> salam Goldenscorp
<mezen> nsitkom
<mezen> désolé
<fellag> bonsoir all :)
<nizarus> ahla fellag
<Goldenscorp> bsr fellag
<fellag> salut Goldenscorp , nizarus :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-23
<NoviceRr> Bonsoir
<mahantMa1> c
<mahantMa1> d
 * Anis is away: Occupé
 * Anis is back (gone 00:00:05)
<Fanen> bjr
<Anis> bonjour Fanen
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<ganGS> Salem
<ganGS> eyyou
<elacheche_anis> http://design.canonical.com/2011/06/ubuntu-arabic-questions-questions/
 * elacheche_anis is away: Occupé
 * Anis is away: Occupé
<freduxBXL> bonsoir, ya klkun pour échanger un peu à propos de Tango Studio, une distro ubuntu orientée son, tunée kernel low latency...?
<Neo31> freduxBXL try posting on the mailing list
<freduxBXL> Thanks Nio31, I'll try this way...
 * Anis is away: Occupé
<Neo31> Anis disable the away message pls
<Anis> why!?
 * Anis is back (gone 00:01:00)
<Anis> Why Neo31??
<Neo31> freduxBXL u can find more info here
<Neo31> http://ubuntu-tn.org
<Neo31> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> if u go away again and come back and so on it will be annoying
<Neo31> that's just a suggestion
<Anis> OK 3arfi  :D XD
<Neo31> freduxBXL sry 4 the delay providing the link, I was busy
<freduxBXL> oki, thx... It's not personnaly for me. But for collegues at Radio 6 in Tunis who will contact Loco to get some help to migrate their pc to Linux
<freduxBXL> I've suggested them Tango Studio, as we use at Radio Campus Bruxelles..
<Neo31> ow, ok that will be great :)
<Neo31> tell them not to hesitate to post on the mailing list, they will get help inchalah
<Neo31> do u have a link to their website ?
<Neo31> just in case, they will have to set a mail filter (the steps deffers from a mail service to another and from a mail client to another, I can help with gmail)
<freduxBXL> here it is http://www.radio6tunis.net/eng/presentation.php
<freduxBXL> god night every one....  Read you soon again..
<freduxBXL> gOOd  ;)
<Neo31> good night
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-24
<Fanen> bjr
<Anis-msk> bonjour Fanen
<mahantma1> salt
<mahantma1> salut
<Neo31> slt a tous
<KanGouLya> salam @ * \-)
<Neo31> sa va KanGouLya ?
<KanGouLya> hamdoullah et toi ?
<Neo31> ca roule
<Fanen> hi
<Neo31> hi Fanen
<Fanen> ecm cmis ...ged  je commence à devenir  fou moi
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> inchalah lebes Fanen
<Neo31> moi saye je ss devenu fou
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> ama chfamma inchalah 5ir?
<Fanen> je suis en stage je galère  avec  les ECM et  GED
<Neo31> i'll google it one day :p
<Fanen> hhh  lawe7  3lic  Neo31
<Neo31> i can't lezim na3raf c koi au moins :p
<Neo31> en tt K rabbi m3ak Fanen :)
<Fanen> c'est genre alfresco
<Neo31> wa9tech tkammal inchalah ?
<Fanen> le 15  nchallah
<Fanen> oût
<Fanen> Neo31,  je suis dans une ssll  et  ka3bet el  windows  9ad mehi
<Neo31> damn!
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> rabi m3ak
<Fanen> KanGouLya,  avez vous une  idée about alfresco et CMIS ?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-25
<khalil> exit
<Fanen> bsr
 * elacheche_anis is away: Occupé
<Fanen> ets ce que vous  connaissez un  bon logiciel de conception d'interface web ?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-26
 * elacheche_anis is away: Occupé
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<fellag> bonjour sarhan :D
<Neo31> bjr
<fellag> dites svp , pour ubuntu on dis que son Desktop environement c'est Gnome ou Unity ?
<sarhan> fellag: gnome
<sarhan> unity reste qu'un shell
<fellag> je c que unity c un shell mais il est classé dans la liste des DE Oo? je fais quoi pour présenté ubuntu , il a un DE unity qui est un shell fonctionnant sous Gnome xDD ??
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> on va alors dire que c unity
<sarhan> et que unity c'est shell+gnome+global menu
<fellag> xD
<fellag> ouwé
<fellag> c'est se que j'ai fais x)
<sarhan> ping McPeter
 * elacheche_anis is away: Occupé
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-19
<AminosAmigos> Helollolol
<TrackerDPP> Salam tout le monde
<Tux-Tn> salam TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va Tux-Tn ?
<Tux-Tn> bien et toi TrackerDPP ?
<TrackerDPP> très bien merci
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-20
<TrackerDPP> Salam tout le monde
<AminosAmigos> hello :)
<AminosAmigos> Tux-Tn,  about removing Kde "sudo apt-get purge autoremove kde-desktop" will be enough to remove All packages ?
<albakry> sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<albakry> le package c'est "kubuntu-desktop"
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<Tux-Tn> c'est pas autoremove
<Tux-Tn> just remove
<Tux-Tn> autoremove supprime les paquets orphelins
<Tux-Tn> purge va supprimer kde + apps kde + configuration
<Tux-Tn> remove quand à lui supprime kde + apps kde mais pas la conf
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, it's clear ?
<albakry> apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<albakry> purge va enlever le packet définitivement
<albakry> Tux-Tn c ca non ?
<AminosAmigos> yep 100%
<AminosAmigos> thnx @ both :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-22
<Fanen> bonjour
<Tux-Tn> hello Fanen
<Tux-Tn> Fanen, t'as fais quoi avec ton projet ? ^^
<Fanen> hi , ça vas  j'ai soutenu , le projet  et presque à 80% j'ai fait des tests demo sur  un serveur ubuntu
<Fanen> j'ai eu la mention très bien
<Tux-Tn> excellent Fanen
<Tux-Tn> bravo pour toi :)
<Fanen> bein je suis en chômage  , je cherche un travail :D
<Tux-Tn> ba t'as eu ton diplome en juin non ?
<Tux-Tn> ça fait même pas quelques semaines de chomage
<Fanen> 8 jour exactement
<Tux-Tn> haha
<Tux-Tn> ya des gens qui accumulent 8 ans et plus
<Tux-Tn> donc 8 jours ç'est rien
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-24
<DelphiWorld> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2013-06-17
<elacheche_anis> Hey zied :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-06-21
<elacheche_anis> Chikore, welcome dude :)
<Chikore> Hi elacheche_anis
#ubuntu-tn 2014-06-18
<lunapersa> ping SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> pong lunapersa
<lunapersa> xDD  sha7weelik
<lunapersa> ?
<SalahMessaoud> hmd labes :D
<SalahMessaoud> wenti ??
<elacheche> Yizziw mil 7iss :D
<elacheche> Hey *
<lunapersa> labes el7amd'allah xDD
<lunapersa> chnowa si elacheche
<lunapersa> :p
<idhaoui> too much noise here, what's going on :) It used to be quiet here !
<elacheche> Hello idhaoui :) :)
<SalahMessaoud> ping elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> ping elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> ping elacheche
<idhaoui> Salam elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<idhaoui> SalahMessaoud, SalahMessaoud lunapersa
<SalahMessaoud> idhaoui, o/
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, stop spaming people :p :D
<lunapersa> :/
<lunapersa> chkoun idhaoui  ?
<idhaoui> \o SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, said stop spaming people :p :D
<elacheche> idhaoui, how are you? How is Dubai?! :D
<elacheche> GM ichihi & oussemos & davlefou
<idhaoui> doing good thks elacheche!
<davlefou> ?
<elacheche> davlefou, I said GM :) you was sleeping dude? :)
<idhaoui> ichihi, won't respond now as so busy elacheche
<lunapersa> SalahMessaoud  chfemma jdid ?
<elacheche> OK :) just pinged everyone here so they'll not be angry :D :p
<SalahMessaoud> lunapersa, 5dema and 5edma and 5edma and more 5edma everyday
<SalahMessaoud> and you ?
<lunapersa> :(
<lunapersa> de meme
<SalahMessaoud> feel like I am not living anymore
<lunapersa> :( :(
<SalahMessaoud> work > home > Cook > Clean > Sleep
<lunapersa> ija  ba7dhena  l soussa
<SalahMessaoud> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<SalahMessaoud> 5edma ou talla ?
<lunapersa> -_-
<lunapersa> bien sure talla O:)
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> Inchallah kif yebda themma programme
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> nji 3lech le
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, at least you cook and clean :D → you have some fun in your life :D :p
<SalahMessaoud> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<SalahMessaoud> yes too much fun, that I don't have time for a coffe
<lunapersa> :(
<SalahMessaoud> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<elacheche> :V
<ichihi> elacheche, Salam Anis.  Hope you're doing well.
<elacheche> ichihi, am OK thx :) :) :)
<Chikore> elacheche, where is Neo??
<elacheche> Chikore, no idea
<ichihi> elacheche, still doing
<ichihi> elacheche, still doing gatherings?
<Chikore> ok
<elacheche> yep ichihi.. as much as we can..
<SalahMessaoud> :o elacheche still alive
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, am trying to :V
<SalahMessaoud> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche,  GPS in Tunisia sucks not accurate at all
#ubuntu-tn 2014-06-20
<Chikore> elacheche,
<SalahMessaoud> ping elacheche
<elacheche> pong SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> ça va ?
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-15
<Na3iL> hey ^^
<idhaoui> Hi Na3iL :)
<Na3iL> hey idhaoui hows u :)
<idhaoui> Na3iL: doing good thank you !
<idhaoui> Na3iL: how about you ?
<Na3iL> same here just bored
<idhaoui> Na3iL: bored? find something useful to do ? :)
<elacheche> o/ Na3iL idhaoui :)
<idhaoui> elacheche: How are you Anis?
<elacheche> Am ok thx, just busy and sleepy x( :D
<elacheche> how are ou guys?
<Na3iL> hey elacheche :D
<Na3iL> am thinking again Ubuntu mentors ..
<idhaoui> elacheche: Na3iL: how about dedicate some time for Fedora :)
<Na3iL> am already running fedora
<Na3iL> dual boot with ubuntu
<elacheche> Na3iL, you're home? You need to show up more in here (especially @night) so we can discuss those things..
<idhaoui> cu guys, got to go Na3iL elacheche
<elacheche> take care idhaoui|afk
<Na3iL> yup am finally at 127.0.0.1 I'll be here tonight
<Na3iL> tc idhaoui|afk
<elacheche> Na3iL, meanwhile you can join #ubuntu-africa  ;)
<Na3iL> added to favorites
<elacheche> Na3iL, just to know to who you're talking :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Na3iL> cool x)
<elacheche> Yep :)
<sam_> bonsoir c'est pour quand le prochain evenement je compte y assister ! merci d'avance
<elacheche_anis> Yo Dro___ !
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-16
<Neo31> hello world :)
 * Neo31 is back :)
<Neo31> ahla Na3iL
<Neo31> elacheche, mizilt tetnaffass ?
<elacheche> Happy that you're finally here Neo31 :) Yep.. I just finished my exams..
<elacheche> How are you?
<Neo31> coool
<Neo31> mella jaw
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> hmd
<Neo31> still alive elacheche :p
<elacheche> :)
<Neo31> n9ouloulik mabrouk soon inchalah elacheche ?
<Neo31> :)
<elacheche> 3la chnouwa!!
<elacheche> x)
<Neo31> exams
<elacheche> You don't know the news.. Will talk about that IRL next time :)
<Neo31> famma diplome soon ma3neha
<Neo31> we should meet for a coffee mela :)
<Neo31> I will tell u next time i go back to sousse
<Neo31> it's just that I go back home less and less now
<elacheche> Diplome? what's that!! :D I told you, you have no idea what mess I am in x) :D
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> behi rabi m3ak anyway elacheche
<Neo31> rabi ywaf9ik lelli fih el 5ir
<Neo31> :)
<elacheche> Ajma3ine :D
 * elacheche BRB
<Neo31> i'm sure u r doing something great
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> a toutti froutti
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> :)
<SalahMessaoud> G.M o/
<Na3iL> Neo31, am thinking about Ubuntu mentors page in the wiki of u-tn
<Neo31> what's the idea Na3iL ?
<Na3iL> take a look → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Mentors
<Neo31> nice idea
<Neo31> Neo31,
<Neo31> Na3iL,
<Na3iL> :D
<Neo31> i thought about it
<Na3iL> cool so we start?
<Helmoony> ahlan
<Na3iL> hey Helmoony
<Helmoony> Na3iL, haw 7afil channel
<Na3iL> hahaha yup :D
<elacheche_anis> o/ lunapersa
<Na3iL> ping elacheche
<elacheche_anis> pong Na3iL
<Na3iL> how are u :)
<elacheche_anis> Tired.. But Have some energy that I like to put it in a mail to kick off our activity
<elacheche_anis> Wanna talk about 5 minutes about the mentors thing?
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, I wanna just share what I think about the idea.. It's a great idea! I said that before, and I say it again and again.. But it's not the good time to launch that idea.. I don't know if you noticed it or not we are in a critical time.. The community is dead! Without the LoCo the mentors idea have no sense.. We should kickoff the community activities again, build the community again, the community is the people involved in!
<elacheche_anis> If we don't have people involved and trusted we can't trust them to be mentors.. Do you understand my point of view or you need some more explanation?
<Na3iL> indeed
<elacheche_anis> Yo Dro__ !
<Dro__> ahla elacheche_anis , romdhanek mabrouk
<elacheche_anis> Snine dayma Dro__ :) ça va?
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, the batman :D
<Neo31> ahla elacheche_anis :)
<Neo31> la batman la chay
<Neo31> mnin jibtha le7keya
<Neo31> ca roule ?
<elacheche_anis> +- it's very hot in here..
<elacheche_anis> My GS3 is dead :'(
<Dro__> ca va elacheche_anis et toi
 * elacheche_anis is sleeping on the keyboard.. See you tomorrow guys :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-17
<elacheche> Neo31, my GS3 is dead x(
<Neo31> :/
<Neo31> damn that was a great phone
<Neo31> sry to hear that
<SalahMessaoud> G.M o/
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, wenek ça va ?
<elacheche> GM SalahMessaoud :) Hmd, u??
<elacheche> hani ghatess khidma x)
<elacheche> BTW SalahMessaoud, feedback 3al evertek?!
<SalahMessaoud> hmd labes
<SalahMessaoud> 3indi EverMiracle
<SalahMessaoud> mouch 5ayeb
<elacheche> 480 barcha x)
<elacheche> in5ammam 3la EVERTRENDYII x)
<Neo31> elacheche, famma everFancy ;) 230 mouch 5ayebine barcha specs (yanja7 ^^ )
<Neo31> best value of the existing evertek i think
 * elacheche is back
<elacheche> I'll think about it Neo31.. Or Should I say, I'll raise some money for it x)
<lunapersa> Neo31 asslema
<Neo31> ahla luna
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> chbiha ta3mal hakka!! tsallam w tohrob :'(
<elacheche> x) Net :)
<elacheche_anis> o/ Na3iL :)
<Na3iL> bonsoir elacheche_anis :D
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Na3iL> cv :)
<elacheche_anis> Tired, but I'm alive :)
<Na3iL> hahaha :D rabbi m3ak
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Na3iL> Romdhankom mabrouk ^_^ davlefou elacheche ichihi
<davlefou> Na3iL, merci
<Na3iL> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-18
<elacheche> xar, hpro hey!
<elacheche> xar == hpro or just 2 colleagues/friends?
<elacheche> Morning!!
<elacheche> OK then.. xar & hpro are two colleagues :) :D → Silent colleagues x) :D
<elacheche> Hey Dro__
<Dro__> bjr elacheche
<Dro__> elacheche, http://symfony.com/fr/download el bouton download yemchi 3andek ?
<elacheche> quoi de neuf Dro__ ?
<xar> elacheche, ahla bik, t'as tout compris
<Dro__> bjr xar :)
<hpro> Bnjr Anis, :D
<xar> Dro__, yo:
<Dro__> bjr hpro et tlm :D haw 7afla lyoum :p
<hpro> elacheche, welcome welcome
<elacheche> Dro__, le bouton point sur http://symfony.com/fr/download
<elacheche> Welcome guys :)
<hpro> elacheche, ech tbi3ou lenna :p
<elacheche> Always happy to see new nicknames in here :) But I become happier when I know why we have new nicknames :D → looking for support? connect? or anything else :D
<elacheche> hpro, it depends on what you're looking for :)
<hpro> just testing XChat :), but if we have an issue of course we'll ask :D
<elacheche> Cool :) :)
<elacheche> Dro__,
<Dro__> a na3am :p
<elacheche> They don't let you download Symfony, you should download the Installer and execute it to download the framework
<elacheche> click on the link in this line "First, install the Symfony Installer. Then, execute this command:"
<Dro__> oui merci bro, l3ada nal9a fichier .zip ghadi, do5t :P
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Did you passed your exams Dro__ ?
<Dro__> elacheche,  oui oui ça fait + de 2 semaines
<elacheche> Congrats :)
<Dro__> thx
<elacheche> sigh
<elacheche> hpro, xchat mté3ik 5ir mil xchat mté3 xar :p
<xar> elacheche, fhémnék
<xar> :p
<elacheche> béhi barcha :p xar si tu veux utiliser irc sur WinBugs hexchat est meilleur, xchat offre un trial pour windows
<elacheche> hexchat est gratuit sans limites
<xar> ok merci !
<xar> #free_ubuntu_ads #WinBugs
<elacheche> x)
<xar> elacheche, testaamel f hexchat 3al ubuntu?
<elacheche> xar, nope xchat et poarfois weechat
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, o/
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, oL
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, o/
<SalahMessaoud> ça va ?
<elacheche> hmd, toi?
<SalahMessaoud> hmd :D
<elacheche> chou chkoun x)
<d4rk-5c0rp> lol
<d4rk-5c0rp> pinguitet kif majawebtnich 9olt baz taw nal9ah fil irc :p
<d4rk-5c0rp> pinguitek*
<elacheche> ghatess fil serveur, par hazard 3malt talla nal9ak in x(
<d4rk-5c0rp> lol
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Na3iL> o/ elacheche_anis :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-20
<elacheche_anis> Yo Na3iL :)
<elacheche_anis> Hak bikri x)
<Na3iL> good morning elacheche_anis
<Na3iL> mazélt margétech xD
<elacheche_anis> Good boy :) Enjoy that.. Soon you'll not be able to do that x)
 * elacheche_anis knows that very well → As2al mjarrab x)
<Na3iL> hahahahaha
<Na3iL> btw elacheche_anis the meeting tomorrow at 21h?
<elacheche_anis> l0000l Na3iL x) you didn't read the whole thing?
<Na3iL> ah 4pm x)
<Na3iL> I read it all just getting tired from a long night :')
<elacheche_anis> yep.. It's just 1h, no more than that! We should be able to define what our next step in 1h or less.. Anyway.. Do you think that there is some mysterious points in my email? or it was clear?
<Na3iL> for it was absolutely clear and am a little confused → why there's just a few replies
* elacheche_anis changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Prochaine réunion le Dimanche 21/06/2015 à 16h00 (GMT+1) sur #ubuntu-tn-meeting || Prochain cours le --/--/-- à --h-- (GMT+1) sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<Na3iL> haha You're so fast I was going to tell about the topic of the channel x)
<elacheche_anis> Don't be Na3iL :) I know that there will be almost nobody here for the meeting.. Last time we did that kind of emails there was more than 25 person during the meeting, after making engagements about doing some stuff nobody (except 5) showed up in the next meeting..
<elacheche_anis> You can guess the 5 persons names :) :)
<Na3iL> already known ..
<elacheche_anis> Anyway.. We don't need many people in the meeting, We don't wait for many people.. We need committed people.. 1, 2, or 100 it's all the same, if they're engaged to help so will do whatever we need to do, otherwise will never reach that point
<Na3iL> I see
<Na3iL> I'll be for sure there waiting and am going to create a pad organizing my own ideas..
<elacheche_anis> Great.. We'll need every idea anyone have.. We need everything written down somewhere, then will merge them to our Wiki.. Then will define our priorities → That's something that I prefer keep it for the meeting, hope that you'll not be surprised :)
 * elacheche_anis brb
 * elacheche_anis is back
<Na3iL> welcome back elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Na3iL> I should go now, very sleepy xD
 * Na3iL is already sleeping on the keyboard :')
<elacheche_anis> Go have some rest :)
<Na3iL> okay :) good night bro
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-21
<Neo31> hi elacheche
<elacheche> o/ Neo31
<Na3iL> hey! I think am not going to be here with 4pm
<elacheche_anis> o/
<elacheche_anis> o/ sabri-icone :)
<sabri-icone> ahla elacheche_anis
<sabri-icone> ti haw mgayna, mch 9olet fema réunion
<sabri-icone> ken Neo31 , kel 5yal
<elacheche_anis> J'ai as dis que y a une réunion, j'ai fait un appel ouvert à une réunion, et personne n'est là! :(
<sabri-icone> Neo31: est là !
<sabri-icone> va s'y on commence
<sabri-icone> elacheche_anis: c'est Ramadan :) , parfois les gens sont beaucoup plus intéractif par mail que sur la @IRC
<elacheche_anis> We wait 5 min more
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, is a ghost
<sabri-icone> nop
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL was un-able to be in here
<sabri-icone> where's your brother?
<elacheche_anis> he's in an other word → Soutenance Mercredi :)
<sabri-icone> rabi maah
<elacheche_anis> :)
<labibme> l@bibme=sabri-icone
<elacheche_anis> ok
<elacheche_anis> why the new nickname x)
<labibme> i have some prob with the first one, i need to change all information about me to force google deletion
<elacheche_anis> hahaha.. And why you're looking for that?
<labibme> for ?
<elacheche_anis> Delete yourself from Google
<labibme> i mean google search, not gmail
<elacheche_anis> I know.. Why!
<labibme> you are unable to delete yourself from google
<labibme> it's a damn of strategy ! i dont understand how they do that, otherwise, google is just one way ... today, there's many and many site mirroring google data
<elacheche_anis> Béhi, About the meeting, there is nothing weird to talk about, all my thought are clear in the mail, do you have any question about them?
<labibme> more than  5 min left
<labibme> i dont have ,
<labibme> but, i think that things changed from last time
<elacheche_anis> You think? → Sa7a innom :) :D
<labibme> normaly, there's always someone who care about wiki update , one of MC member .. as you say in the mail, it looks that this role is no more maintained
<labibme> i was not sleepy :)
<labibme> i dont know, how it work from last year, as we know the most active people are from Sousse ..
<labibme> others must work :)
<elacheche_anis> Nope.. Normally every MC should take care of a part of the Wiki, anyway, I'm already working on the points that I mentioned in that email..
<elacheche_anis> Let me explain my priorities
<labibme> ok
<elacheche_anis> My 1st priority is to prepare the Re-approval application before the end of this month.. Then finish the monthly reports ones.. After that I'll archive ALL the wiki pages, except the BASE one, I'll try to minimize those 280 Wiki page to only 20 or less, so we can maintain them.
<elacheche_anis> That's the 1st step.. If we can make this happens we can kickoff other projects.. I have a whole list of projects, but can't launch them right no, otherwise no one will help with the most important project, the wiki..
<labibme> yes, but when you just create a html page that make a ref to all others page ? what's the probleme with others page ... are they with no needs?
<labibme> ok, for the re-approval, what do you need exactly?
<labibme> i know, that you have to get updated wiki page of every event done this years ... i dont remember the target number
<elacheche_anis> labibme, that's useless.. We use Wiki for everything and nothing! Many stuff should be on LP and LoCo dir, we should use that too.. Yes, we don't need all those pages as NO one is using them or knowing what's in them..
<labibme> +1
<elacheche_anis> For the Re-approval, I'll start working on that wiki, and share updates via ML so everybody else know what am doing..
<labibme> normally, everyone member of such wiki-page will be automatically updated and also administrator , like nizar
<elacheche_anis> I'll try to keep a weekly record for everything I do..
<labibme> ok, good, but you know, it still one week before the end of this month
<elacheche_anis> labibme, you don't understand how things works.. I don't blame you.. That's an other problem that we should ALL work on it..
<labibme> what kind of things?
<elacheche_anis> labibme, How wiki works, how LP and other stuff works, etc.. Anyway, I thought about all those problems during the last year.. I know some problems, and I think that I can find the solutions, that's why I maked this call for meeting.. the Re-approval is for next August.. I think that I can make the first draft of the application than finish it before the end of ramadan :)
<labibme> May be, good for the application that mean we still have time .. You can, schedule a shift for a groupwork
<elacheche_anis> I'll do that as soon as I finish the 1st draft, so I know exactly what we need..
<elacheche_anis> Dro__, hey dude :)
<labibme> :-/ if you know why you make a call elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Dro__, I know you're NOT here for the meeting :) :D I know that you don't even know that there is a meeting :D
<elacheche_anis> labibme, my main goal is to have a weekly report on our ML about everything, I'll try to coordinate that, and if we'll have many contributors I'll try to delegate people to coordinate with them..
<Dro__> hi hi elacheche_anis :P effectivement je suis la pour jeter un coup d'oeil sur les channels de php... mais voila comme d'hab je passe par ici :D
<elacheche_anis> Mara7bi Dro__ :)
<Dro__> ça va elacheche_anis labibme  ? :)
<elacheche_anis> labibme, any other remarks, suggestions?
<labibme> weekly report ... ok, this was not already defined in MC before?
<elacheche_anis> It was.. But Did you seen any in the last year?
<labibme> mean, the person who's responsible of redaction must do that? if you really need coordination , i think we can do that by making a poll
<labibme> mdr, yes .. i didn't see anything, and that's the point
<elacheche_anis> I refuse to do a poll!
<labibme> why elacheche_anis?
<labibme> for things, that still unchanged we have to change the people who can't hold them by other ones :)
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, is anti-democracy he don't like polls :p
<labibme> it help people to discover , and help community to live
<elacheche_anis> Simple answer, I'm sick of looking after people to contribute.. I'll contribute, if anyone else is here to help so I'll tell him how to, otherwise I finished with asking for people to be active..
<labibme> sorry, so i'm with you  :)
<elacheche_anis> Dro__, labibme I used the polls way for 3 years.. And here we are.. You see how many person are active now..
<labibme> elacheche_anis: Ubutun-tn is not an exception
<elacheche_anis> I'm taking actions based on my experience.. If something I already tried and didn"t work so I need to move on..
<elacheche_anis> labibme, exception?
<labibme> that's the state of every community around the world , there's always a lack of motivation
<labibme> yeah, i mean it's hard to find active people
<elacheche_anis> Not really labibme
<labibme> may be, but i'm seeing same thing here
<elacheche_anis> Ubuntu-fr have other work ways..
<elacheche_anis> We can't compare :)
<labibme> i'm talking about community not about our community :)
<labibme> actually, is not a problem ... we need weekly repot, that's simple we can do it, but there's some questions
<elacheche_anis> I saw many motivated people after joining the Membership Board, they are from all around the world :)
<elacheche_anis> Ask
<labibme> the reports will show what kind of informations? what we will do to get a complete report ? do this will be just updated in ML or we have to create a wiki branch for that? ... actually i think the most complicated thing is how to collect information to get a good reports
<elacheche_anis> The report will be about what will do during the whole week, even if we did nothing.. Let's start by sending that via the ML then will talk about the wiki page → Don't forget that I'm about reducing the Wiki page :)
<elacheche_anis> So
<elacheche_anis> Let's start small
<elacheche_anis> Then will see how big this thing will be :)
<labibme> :p okay
<elacheche_anis> It's like the snow ball.. I'll start by reporting my progress on the Re-approval wiki.. Then will see
<labibme> and how you will progress for the re-approval?
<elacheche_anis> Let's make this simple, fast and short :) So people don't be scared joining the activities → I was scared many times because of how much work we have.. I'm stopping that.. We keep things simple..
<elacheche_anis> I'll start by creating the wiki page and feeding it with the write data.. Than share it as 1st draft, if something should be discussed so will do later :)
<labibme> +1
<elacheche_anis> We created one 2 years ago for the last re-approval, so I know that I can do it
<elacheche_anis> Anyway.. Think that the meeting is over? Is my plan clear?
<labibme> yes
<elacheche_anis> Great :) Thanks for joining this meeting labibme :)
<labibme> thanks for you Anis
* elacheche_anis changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Prochaine réunion le ----- --/--/-- à --h-- (GMT+1) sur #ubuntu-tn-meeting || Prochain cours le --/--/-- à --h-- (GMT+1) sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<elacheche_anis> I'll stay around, but mostly AFK, if you need anything ping me.. Chéhya tayba :)
<labibme> Chahya Tayba @everyone
<lunapersa> elacheche_anis,  Neo31  asslema
<Na3iL> ping Neo31
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, check the topic
<Na3iL> okay thanks
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> there was nothing big :)
<Na3iL> yup I noticed that
<ubuntiste-msakni> But it resume what we need to do first :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Na3iL, did you created a pad with you thoughts?
<Na3iL> I'll give u the link ba3d leftour 5atér mazélt mfar3sa w fiha mté3 el club x)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Na3iL, no rush! Kima choft fil log, priorité mté3na re-approval :) kamal pad fi 3a9lik w ba3déch 3anna il wa9t béch inzidou illi t7ib lil todo list
<Na3iL> okay understood
<Neo31> sry guys i was afk
<Neo31> Na3iL,
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni,
<Na3iL> gd morning Neo31 :P
<Neo31> chehia tayba
<Neo31> lol Na3iL
<ubuntiste-msakni> chehya tayba Neo31 :)
<Na3iL> chéhya tayba ^^
<Neo31> I think we still need to catch up ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> inchalah we do soon
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-20
<elacheche> Nuage: about your evertek.. I think that lsusb can return your vendor ID
<Nuage> elacheche: nah even lsusb didn't help
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-21
 * asghaier hello world
<asghaier> Na3iL, zid ighbir :p
<Na3iL> 3aslema asghaier :D
<Na3iL> net9ablou elila?
<asghaier> tafdha ba3d 10pm?
<asghaier> disant entre 11pm and midnight!
<asghaier> Na3iL,
<Na3iL> Yep, net9ablou fi ariana?
<Na3iL> asghaier,
<nizarus> asghaier
<nizarus> Na3iL, zid ighbir :P <- Jazzar y3adhem 3al mraguzi :p
<nizarus> ça va les jeunes
<Na3iL> hhhhhh hamdoullah chna7welek si nizar
<asghaier> sure Na3iL call u before I leave the office
<asghaier> hhh nizarus ti weld 7oumti yetsamma Na3iL
<asghaier> hmd ca roule
<asghaier> comme dab nizarus
<nizarus> ennestou bi b3adhkom
<nizarus> sinon Na3iL c'est quoi cette histoire de LinuxCon ?
<Na3iL> Inchallah asghaier
<Na3iL> nizarus, bon, c'est une grande histoire, j'ai contacté le team d'events de LF ils ont été au début trés intéressé mais aprés apparament b9aw y5ammou feha
<Na3iL> sinn j'ai demandé d'utiliser le nom et ils ont accepté et j'espére qu'ils vont être présent
<nizarus> qui va s'occuper de l'organisation ?
<Na3iL> gnulug.tn ça va être leur prémier event
<nizarus> Ok, great :)
<Na3iL> nizarus, sinn tu crois que c'est possible de l'organiser avant ce septembre?
<nizarus> c'est speed ! 2 mois de préparation c'est très peu
<nizarus> surtout si tu dois trouver des sponsors des conférenciers etc...
<Na3iL> oui, meanwhile, j'espére que LF vont confirmer tous, et s'occuper de l'organisation
<nizarus> bon, essaye de former une petite équipe avec toi pour lancer les préparations
<nizarus> tiens nous au courant. et n'hésite pas de nous contacter si tu as besoin d'aide
<elacheche> Hello guys!
<elacheche> Na3iL: 3 dyas @Tunis is not cool at all :'(
<nizarus> hello elacheche
<elacheche> Hey nizarus :)
<elacheche> BTW, did you checked the LinuxCon EU tickets prices? x(
<Na3iL> Hello elacheche :D
<Na3iL> brb
<asghaier> hey elacheche
<asghaier> how's life?
<elacheche> asghaier: Hello there! Good! Thx, w
<elacheche> how are you doing?
<asghaier> surviving this month!
<asghaier> but good overall hmd :)
<asghaier> say hi to bedis and luna elacheche :)
<elacheche> Youssel
<asghaier> any news about the loco pack elacheche ?
<elacheche> asghaier: We can apply for them soon, the USB sticks are already there for the shop.ubuntu.com.. But we'll get on 25 USB stick
<asghaier> I just hope it doesn't get stuck and formatted and taken away!
<asghaier> anyway let us know if there are any issues!
<asghaier> Na3iL and Saddam might be able to help!
<elacheche> Sure
<Na3iL> Yep elacheche I can help if the loco pack get stuck in Diwana
<Na3iL> Hello MarwenDo :D
<MarwenDo> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> how are you
<MarwenDo> i'm fine :D
<Na3iL> Cool! :D
<MarwenDo> you ?
<Na3iL> As usual hamdoullah
<MarwenDo> great
<elacheche> Na3iL: 3 dyas @Tunis is not cool at all :'( :p
<Na3iL> elacheche, and it's hard to organize it in the south, or sahel :/ right?
<elacheche> Right :p I know that, I was just sharing my opinion :p
<Na3iL> hahaha, otherwise I hope that guys in  LinuxFoundation make their decision and come in Tunisia
<Na3iL> or I will be charged with the whole process, which as you know it's very painful
<elacheche> yep
<elacheche> http://fossbytes.com/teilasonera-engineers-simple-mistake-internet-outage/
<Na3iL> lol elacheche I really like those stories :D
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-22
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL: You'll like them until you'll imagine yourself in that person's seat.. :) Then, you'll be craying whenever you read a such story
<Na3iL> hahaha :')
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL: An other good, but kind of sad, story https://redd.it/4p4nt1
<Na3iL> aw :( I hope that he ge back safe..
<asghaier> Na3iL, not sure lila nafdha. binetna tel douba nkamal n9ollik
<Na3iL> hello asghaier okay, déja tél taya7 charge, nrawa7 mel 5édma w n7otou yetchargea, kén tfadhit kalémni
<Na3iL> gtg, bye o/
<Nuage> 'evening
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-20
<praisethemoon> Good morning :)
<elacheche> morning!
<praisethemoon> Guten Tag.
<elacheche> Tag
<Dro> Hello world
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Hey davlefou Dro
<davlefou> elacheche, bonjour a toi!
<elacheche> Tout va bien?
<davlefou> Oui, je vais bien! Plein de taf!
<davlefou> Et toi?
<elacheche> ça passe..
<davlefou> elacheche, pas trop motivé!
<Dro> ahla elacheche , kayfa l7al :D
<praisethemoon> hello
<praisethemoon> yo elacheche
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-21
<elacheche> Yo!
<davlefou> Bonjour!
<davlefou> elacheche, A toi aussi :D
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-22
<praisethemoon> Good morning o/
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<praisethemoon> davlefou, bonjour
<praisethemoon> How is life
<davlefou> La vie va bien!
<praisethemoon> Bien x)
<elacheche> https://github.com/JustServerless/awesome-serverless
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-23
<davlefou> Vendredi, tout le monde est mort?
<davlefou> J'ai pas le temps de préparer le couscous...
<elacheche> Fait du spaghetti davlefou :p
<davlefou> Un couscous spaghetti...
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-24
<davlefou> Bonsoir,
<elacheche> Happy Eid forlks:
<elacheche> ! :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-25
<davlefou> Bonjour et bonne fête a tous!
<davlefou> Ou au moins à ce qui fond la fête!
<elacheche> Merci davlefou :)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-06-18
<vadmeste> Happy Eid elacheche
<elacheche> Happy Eid vadmeste :)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-06-22
<vadmeste> elacheche: https://www.facebook.com/WeAreCoders/photos/a.438241046212497.88446.327120337324569/1743042239065698/?type=3&theater
#ubuntu-tn 2018-06-23
<elacheche> X) vadmeste
#ubuntu-tn 2019-06-19
<Chikore> Hellow nzoueidi o/
<elacheche> Hello World!!
#ubuntu-tn 2019-06-21
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2019-06-23
<elacheche> o/
